# "vi -t" not work



## mansoda (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi,

I want to use [cmd=]vi -t open[/cmd] to see code for the open(2) system call under /usr/src/sys/amd64/.
But it says 
	
	



```
tag not found
```

This thing is followed a Lab instruction from my FreeBSD course instructor. But I failed to do this. Could anybody give me any hints?
Thanks!


----------



## chmiels (Dec 25, 2010)

Do you have any tags file generated?
It is done by running 'ctags' command.


----------



## mansoda (Dec 25, 2010)

not yet...
I will try ctags  now. thanks.


			
				chmiels said:
			
		

> Do you have any tags file generated?
> It is done by running 'ctags' command.


----------

